# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Новогодние утренники

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!

Хочу предложить вашему вниманию авторские Новогодние утренники.*



* « Новый год  в магазине игрушек» ст. гр / в стихах/

« Волшебная накидка» - ст. - подг. гр / в стихах/

« Приключения Солнечного Зайчика и Сверчка на Новогодней ёлке» - ст. гр
 / в стихах/

« Нечисть лесная  и Волшебное кольцо Деда Мороза» - подг. гр / в прозе/

"Ледяной Цветок" - подг. гр / в стихах/


Краткое содержание Новогодних сценариев

Волшебную накидку для нарядной елочки крадет Королева Льда, которая принадлежала  Метелице, (можно вставить танец северных ветерков для мальчиков),  и дети со Снегурочкой и  ДМ отправляются к ней за накидкой. Королева не отдает волшебную накидку просто так-  а только после исполнения детьми её заданий и желаний. Сценарий в стихах. Для подготовительной группы.



Магазин игрушек - ( старшая группа)-все дети- игрушки из магазина- куклы, зверята и т.д.  решают сделать Деду Морозу подарок, делают ему саночки (маленькие) - и пока они их делают, игрушки отвлекают ДМ, показывают ему концерт, водят хороводы, а потом дарят эти саночки и букет цветов- которых ДМ никогда не видел, со словами, что ДМ волшебник- и он сможет превратить саночки в большие- и ему будет удобно развозить подарки. Сценарий в стихах.



Солнечный зайчик – (старшая группа) Лесовичок прячет солнце в сундук- потому что оно мешает ему спать, а Солнечный зайчик и Сверчок помогают его спасти - потому стрелки на часах замерзли и если не освободить солнце – не оттают стрелки и не наступит Новый Год. Сценарий в стихах.



 "Ледяной цветок" – (подготовительная группа) - Баба-яга разбивает ледяной цветок ДМ, лепестки разлетаются во свету и Снегурочка идет по сказкам- герои сказок возвращают ей лепестки - в утреннике много сольных партий героев сказок (не мои)  Сценарий в стихах.



Кольцо ДМ – (подготовительная группа) Снегурочка теряет волшебное кольцо деда Мороза, его находят  колдунья Дуня, Домовой и Баба Яга, но потом возвращают кольцо - ведь оно исполняет желание детей, а также и желания всех представителей нечистой силы. Сценарий в прозе.


Цена каждого утренника: 500 руб.
*
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Оплату можно производить:
- через пополнение карты Сбербанка России:   4276 1609 8060 0903 
- или через пополнение карты Тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550
/ При оплате через Сбербанк – выбирайте « Перевод на карту в другом банке»/*

*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес.*

----------


## Vitolda

Наши дети смотрят мультфильмы с черепашками Нинзя, Бэтманами и подобными им героями. Попроси рассказать, о чем мультфильм - не сумеют, только драки в лицах изобразят... Современные родители часто внушают своим детям, что главное в жизни - кулаком на кулак ответить, злом - на зло... Страшно, если в душе у ребят только это и останется...
Уверена, что и у детей, и у родителей, побывавших на Новогодних праздниках по Аллочкиным сценариям, появится желание добром на добро отвечать. А еще задумаются они о том, что в каждом есть живая добрая душа, готовая ответить на внимание, доброту окружающих. Тогда  и Колдунья не колдовать, а от чистого сердца волшебство, чудеса творить станет,  чтобы всем людям от них радостно было. 
А еще почувствуют дети, какая радость не только получать, а еще и дарить подарки, проявлять внимание к другому!!!
Здесь есть где проявить свои способности и детям, и взрослым! Предполагается использование большого количества песенного, танцевального, хороводного новогоднего репертуара. И, конечно, востребованными окажутся актерские навыки ребят. 
Праздники по таким сценариям, да уже и сам процесс подготовки к ним, доставят большое удовольствие и ребятам, и воспитателям, и родителям!!! А главное - в этих сценариях есть семена для роста души!!!

----------


## ТальяННа

*aichka*, 
Алла Анатольевна! Добрый вечер!!! Очень хочу приобрести Ваши сборники:
Осенние песни, где "Улетают журавли"
и еще очень хочется 
методическое и практическое пособие 
"Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!",
и три сборника: «Учимся петь, играя!» ,«Учимся танцевать, играя!», и песенный календарь!

как мне это заказать и сколько это будет стоить?
Спасибо Вам огромное!!!

----------


## aichka

Наташенька! Заблудилась совсем, солнышко! В зимние утренники журавли залетели!
 Я вас понимаю, вы совсем ещё новичок, сама так же несколько лет назад не знала- как и что на форуме... 
Вы не волнуйтесь, освоитесь, добро пожаловать! Будьте как дома! Я очень рада вашему обращению! Спасибо!
Ответила вам в личное сообщение- посмотрите- вверху справа - "Уведомление"..
С уважением Алла.

----------


## Voronka

Алла , спасибо за ответ.Я бы хотела новогодний сценарий в стихах для подготовительной группы. Моя почта gaaliper1@rambler.ru Завтра оплачу. На ваше усмотрение,любой. Спасибо.

----------


## olj16

Всем девочкам - творческому союзу УРА!!!

----------


## Vitolda

В последние годы Новогодний праздник в нашем саду помогают провести группы приглашенных артистов, а мы только вклиниваемся в их сценарий с заранее подготовленными детскими номерами. Это проще... Но жаль тех моментов творчества взрослых, когда готовили сказку для детей сами!!! С таким удовольствием играли наши воспитатели в *"Волшебном кольце Деда Мороза"*!!!! А повторили этот сценарий в разные годы с разными детьми, разными артистами-воспитателями дважды - и каждый раз с успехом, с радостью детей и взрослых. *СПАСИБО* за сказку!!!!!

Хочу здесь показать фрагмент нашего праздника с этим сюжетом

----------

aichka (16.11.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (16.11.2019), Denus 111 (16.03.2021), буссоница (16.11.2019), Грезельда (17.11.2019), Марина52 (16.11.2019), Татьяна Алексеева (01.02.2020)

----------


## aichka

> С таким удовольствием играли наши воспитатели в "Волшебном кольце Деда Мороза"!!!!


Ирочка, а с таким удовольствием это смотрится! Умнички твои актеры, а уж то, что они все играют наизусть, без бумажки и подсказок, так четко знают текст- отдельное уважение! Умнички! Ребята, наверное, как завороженные смотрели и оказывались в сказке! Спасибо тебе и твоим воспитателям! Очень здорово!

----------

Vitolda (17.11.2019), Татьяна Алексеева (01.02.2020)

----------

